# Whoaaaaaaa. Have You Guy Checked This Out?



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I dunno when this happened/found, but i discovered it a couple of days ago on snopes, and, man - it's cool. Hope you enjoy!!!

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20051221/D8EKTAMO1.html

PS: I don't like the fact that they're gonna eat it... it's amazing.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

They should keep it in some aquarium. Why eat it? It reminds me of that man that had a baby, and it turned out to be his twin brother that was dead and never really developed in the mom. Maybe the fish has an identical twin!!! :O


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

why would it have a disease?

and i agree with ashley...it would look pretty cool in an aquarium, but something like that shouldnt be eaten.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Diesease or not I wouldn't eat it. The thoughts just grose


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

like fertilizer run off?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldnt eat it either


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't think it's a second mouth, it's probably just a cut in the bottom jaw which has dropped down or something from injury.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, it's a second mouth alright.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

theres a good chance it was a gene mutation or it absorbed one of the sibling eggs while in the mother


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Aaaw, if i caught it, i'd personally keep it in a tank - i mean, MAN, that would attract some attention


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyway, whatever it is, the guy said it's not functional, so it's not like the fish can swollow two peices of food at the same time or anything.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i thought it was some type of cut till i noticed that it had a whole seperate set of cartlidge on the lower jaw. I would bet that it's just a fish that had a siamese twin that didn't develop correctly and that mouth is truely the mouth of the fish's dead sibling


----------

